# Finding a breeder of Maltichons inn South central WI or Notth East ILl



## Evi M (5 mo ago)

*I had a wonderful Maltichon Foxie for 13 yrs but she went to puppy heaven last week. I am new to this site but hope you all will give me guidance on how to find a respected breeder. I am a 67 retired critical care nurse. In 2017 I went in to have a hip replacement and developed a serious infection they couldn’t manage. After 9 months of IV’s and 3 attempts to fix things I came out in a wheel chair and have been in it for 5 yrs. Foxie was such a wonderful companion during it and got use to me in a chair quickly. I’m now alone and need a new puppy. Does anyone know of.someone raising Maltichons in S Wisconsin or upper Illinois? I need a companion because I don’t get out very often and am very lonely now.*


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I am so sorry for everything you have had to go through. Foxie sounds like she was a wonderful companion and comfort to you for such a long time, through good times and difficult ones. Losing our beloved pets is so painful, even though we see it coming. A little dog I have had for 13 years is probably slipping away soon, although we are trying to postpone it. I hope for you, as for us all, that your happy memories will be the strongest and will be a treasure and comfort to you. {{{{{}}}}}

This site is dedicated to Maltese dogs and supports responsible breeding of purebred Maltese. We recommend that people look for Maltese breeders on the website of the national breed association, the American Maltese Association, where there is a list of AMA breeders by state. So this isn't really a place to find someone who breeds mixes.

However, if you don't want a purebred Maltese puppy, why not reach out to a rescue group? A rescue group might have a young or adult small dog that would be a loving companion. She will never be just the same as Foxie, but she could give you not only comfort but also the additional pleasure of knowing that you have helped a dog in need. One of my little pack of rescued dogs, a mix of some kind!, used to belong to a person who was in a wheelchair. She loves to play fetch, and I have recently found she loves it even more when I am sitting down. Then she will bring it right to my hand instead of just _throwing_ it at me like when I am standing up. At least most of the time. 😊

I hear that a lot of people are trying to rehome or surrender dogs that they adopted during the worst of the pandemic but now don't have time or room for. So this might be a good time to find a rescue dog. I would suggest looking on www.Petfinder.com where you can search by location, distance, and by multiple breeds. Another site is Adoptapet. The name of another escapes me, but many public shelters and private groups use it. It used to be called www.petharbor.com but changed the name recently. I will try to add its current name tomorrow. [edited to add: it now rolls over to www.24petconnect.com ]

Anyway, sorry for rambling too much, but I hope I have given you some ideas about how to find your next four-legged companion. Many hugs. {{{{}}}}


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. I agree with MSS - we support responsible breeding of Maltese, and breeders who follow a code of ethics do not mix breeds. Both of my pups are mixes who were adopted through a rescue. They were both strays found on the street of a large city and are the loves of my life. I've also owned pure-bred Maltese, and they are the best breed ever!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Great advice here! I truly hope you will consider a rescue. We have mostly had maltese pure breed but once took a rescue (we lived overseas for almost 44 years so were lucky to get a rescue). He was totally deaf but the happiest little guy ever & so loving! We did try to rescue again but due to our location & some other circumstances were refused. We would love to have you on the SM forum & hope you will stay w/us & let us see what you get!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I agree that we would love to have you stay on the forum and let us see what you get! 💓


----------

